# Dust of Dracula Souvenir - Free shipping Worldwide for Halloween



## smac001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Souvenir description:

Since the quantity collected before tourism use of the castle is limited this unique memorabilia was created in a limited edition of 7000!
You only pay $34 for a genuine piece of legend and history (packing and worldwide shipping is FREE)! That's the price of your average dinner or gifts. This time be original and creative by making a difference. The items presented are exactly as you will receive them plus a Transylvania/Romania stamped envelope. 

Short description:
- 5 grams of soil + certificate of authenticity
- Only $34 (price of your average dinner or gifts)
- $1 from every purchase goes to a Orphanage Center
- FREE Worldwide Shipping in 2 weeks
- Delivered from Transylvania, Romania, Europe
- Best gift or souvenir for friends and family
- Limited edition of 7000 samples

You can order it now from www.dustofdracula.com

Please feel free to ask any questions here. Thank you !


----------

